# Door and Locker Hinges



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Hello All
Just for information, I had a door hinge seize up and snap recently, sent E Mails to loads of internet sites advertising such things and never got a reply from any. But what I did ascertain what the name of the manufacturer of the hinges that appear to be common to all British built vans, it is;
Ellbee limited
Grangefield Industrial Estate
Richardshaw Road
Pudsey
West Yorkshire
LS28 6LF
Telephone 0113 2579711 (No website)
I phoned them and they could not have been more helpful, I E Mailed them a photo of the hinge I wanted (Five peace door and integral fly screen) they replied within an hour with part No and price £8-50 including post and package. I live near enough to Pudsey to collect myself, when I rolled up the girl dealing with it went down into the factory and brought the item back to me, job done.
Fitting was quiet simple, drill out old pop rivets and re rivet.
However what I did find out when I got the new hinge is that there is only one lever that is attached to the spindle all the rest slide on and are loose to remove. I had other hinges on some lockers that were starting to seize, I therefore removed each hinge by drilling out the pop rivets put the hinge in a vice and split cleaned and greased the spindle and re riveted back on. I did not realise just how bad they were getting until they were freed.
On the two peice hinges if the hinge will separate easy the job can be done without removing the rivets, one lever is screwed therefore just remove screws and slide the removable peace off the spindle, mine were beyond this I had to separate them in a vice. The hinges come dry to be fitted that way however I gave a smear of graphite grease to be on the safe side.
While I was at Ellbee I also got a dozen plastic inserts that go in the end of the hinges, (if you ask for any remember they are handed).
When I got the hinges off the van I was amazed just how stiff (Seized) they were, the lockers and the door for that matter seemed to open and close quiet easily, but when I got them into the vice I had to hammer them round. A good rule of thumb for inspecting is if any part of the hinge body is moving when closing door/locker then they are seizing.
Hope this is of some help.
Regards Eddie.


----------



## Dan_The_Man (May 19, 2008)

Just been on the phone to CI as the garage door hinge has siezed shut on my 656, they very nicely emailed this photo of all the different hinges.

>photo here<

Looks like a hacksaw job to remove !!


----------

